# Joomla 1.50 --> Kein Administrator-Bereich (Backend)



## Chimaira (30. Januar 2008)

Hoi Leute,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich komme mit der URL http://www.meine-url.de/administrator nicht in den Administrationsbereich. Er leitet immer wieder zur Hauptseite zurück.

Das einzige was bei der Installation rot war, ist Global Register (hier ON).

Kann sich das jemand erklären ? Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Remme (30. Januar 2008)

Morgen.

auf der Seite im login anmelden und dann kommt ein Administrator link. Darauf klicken und dann nochmal im neuen Fenster anmelden.

lg


----------



## Chimaira (30. Januar 2008)

Danke das hat funktioniert. Bei mir ist das so das meine Domain vom Webspace getrennt ist. 
Ich denke mal das es auch daran liegt. Wenn ich nämlich http://www.domain.de/administrator eingebe komme ich auf die Hauptseite. Aber wenn ich mich einlogge und dann auf den Link klicke zeigt er mir 88.**.**.**/administrator (also auf den Space --> IP)
Welche Lese-Schreib-Rechte empfielst du bei dem Administrator Ordner ? Denn 777 ist zu riskant würde ich sagen.

Gibts eine deutsche Sprachdatei für das Backend ? Wenn ja wo kann ich diese ziehen?


----------



## Remme (30. Januar 2008)

Jo daran kann es liegen das die weiterleitung nicht richtung funktioniert kannst ja mal versuchen in der config die adresse auf die URL setzen.

Zur übersetzung gibt es for 1.5 core die Sprachdateien, einfach die komplett runterladen.
Link

Mit den schreibrechten würde ich nichts machen weil es ja bei dem Setup schon alles eingerichtet wurde oder

lg


----------



## Chimaira (30. Januar 2008)

danke erstmal für den Link zum Sprachpaket.

Also ich habe jetzt im Backend keine Möglichkeit gefunden die Verlinkung zu ändern. Da ich auf Arbeit bin kann ich auch gerade nicht auf meinem FTP gucken ob es in der configuration.php steht.

Steht es denn da drin? Wenn ja mache ich das nachher.

Was ich gesehen habe ... was mich auch sehr interessiert ist die SEO Möglichkeit von Werk aus. Joomla ist schon ein schmuckstück ^^

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Remme (30. Januar 2008)

ui seh ja gerade das es keine RC version mehr ist.

also ich benutze noch das alte joomla da steht in der configuration.php


```
Zeile 46: $mosConfig_live_site = 'http://www.meineURL.de';
```

Aber in der von 1.5 kann ich das nicht finden, aber werd es mal installieren um zu schauen. Die SEO funktion gab es aber auch schon in der Vorgängerversion musst halt nur schauen ob dein Server dafür geeignet ist.

Wenns Probleme gibt schau mal hier:
Link

bin mal eben xampp installieren.


----------



## Remme (30. Januar 2008)

So also ich hab mal durchgeschaut und es gibt meineserachtens wirklich keine Mögloch die URL zu ändern, weder übers Admin-Menü noch über die config.php.

Was du vielleicht noch versuchen könntest eine direkte weiterleitung von der Domain machen. Weiß ja nicht wie deine Domain und Webspace geteilt sind und wie du die Weiterleitung geschaltet hast.


----------



## Chimaira (30. Januar 2008)

Also meinen Webspace habe ich von einem IT Unternehmen. Dieses Unternehmen gibt gar keine Domains raus. Die meinen es wäre Sinnvoller den Space von der Domain zu trennen.

Meine Domain habe ich mir von united-domains.de bezogen. Kann dir jetzt nur nicht sagen welche Weiterleitung ich gewählt habe, da ich hier auf Arbeit keine SSL Verbindung herstellen kann. (Proxy blockt ^^)

Und mein Space unterstützt das mod_rewrite ...  Habe schon nachgeguckt als ich das phpBB3 installiert habe mit SEO Mod ^^

Greeze Chimaira


----------

